# Charts



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone experienced with chart coordinates?

55 degrees 5 minutes N 5 degrees 24 minutes W

I have added a photo as well to play safe.

Regards


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*charts*



rickles23 said:


> Anyone experienced with chart coordinates?
> 
> 55 degrees 5 minutes N 5 degrees 24 minutes W
> 
> ...


Co ords indicate the North Channel;between NIreland and Scotland.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

The other vessel being the Empire Wave.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Cut and paste the following into Google Earth for the location.

55 05N 5 25W

Cheers
Kris


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Chart*

Thank you Gentlemen,

She is right where she is supposed to be.

I always double check and check again to make sure that what goes into my own website is correct.

Regards..(Thumb)


----------

